# What are Your Goals for this Season



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone have any goals they want to accomplish this season? Maybe shoot a certain amout of birds, species, bands, hunt with a certain person, introduce X number of people to this great love of ours, or maybe hunt a new area?

For me FIRST and foremost I want my 2 year old daughter Marcellina to sit in my exterminator and experiance her first full fledged honker hunt, 2nd would be to watch my wife shoot a limit of BIG HONKAS, 3rd would be to meet some of the people of this forum whether it be for a hunt or to swap some stories, 4th would be to help someone out that is totally lost when it comes to getting honkers and last but not least add some more bling bling to the old lanyard!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

To enjoy myself and make new friends like always.

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

just have fun like always, be it 10 birds or 300


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I would like to put my dad and older brother on birds this fall. Just to show them that you don't have to hunt over a slough or jump shoot to get birds. And I suppose get my first band. :lol: But the chances are better for me to fall out of a tree while goose hunting.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

stay calm when the duck boat parade starts


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Lets see..I'm going to hunt for dove, dark geese, deer/bow, sharptail grouse,maybe some light geese, ducks, deer/rifle, coyote, fox, raccoon, badger, all skunks, more deer/bow all with family/friends and that should about put me into January again. 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Have fun with the boys and try to take out over 400 Canadas.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

have a good season and not get shot at again by ignorant hunters. :sniper:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

To get out and enjoy the Nodak sunrise in the dekes, with good friends and family as much as possible.
Hunt more late season mo river mallards.
Share more hunts with the landowners who allow us permission to their land.
Oh yeah.. and take out that double banded zoo honker before you get your gun to your shoulder Porkchop!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I knew you was going to say that!! :lol:

Went to the zoo again on Sunday and fed him some pretzels and grahmcracker sticks.


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to bring some new people into the field that have never really seen or experienced all of the joys of hunting. Show them their is more to it than just slamming ducks and pure carnage...which on those oh so special days it is :lol: but in all reality;...I want to have a fun and safe season...so I can go at it again next year....try not to lose my cool when we have to hunt public for a while....but then smile when I pull ducks off of other guys and we take the whole bunch.....thats a great feeling!

This was a good topic!
NICK


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

To see if I can actually get out and hunt more. Try and get the kids on a hunt or two with me, and hang with good people in the great outdoors!!!!

And stay away from the Black Sambuca!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I want to improve over last season by calling and decoying better while limiting out early enough to be able to stop and catch some crappies on the way home several times instead of sitting in the field until the afternoon when I should have been done by 9 am. I have not got a band since Nov 2000 so that is high on my list also.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Might have to make a trip up to Minot too and try to bag me a zoo goose. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Get my "almost"4 year old son out with me a few times. I had him out once last year but only when conditions were right for him...worng for geese. Hot afternoon hunts in fields, ick. He loved it though. It would be nice to shoots some bands for a change.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh Yea.....Learn to blow a damn call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :-?


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I love your goals of getting the youngsters out there. But, geez, Porkchop, a two year old in the goose blind. What is she going to do when that gun goes off in her ear??

I remember when I had my six year old son laying out in the field with me for the first time. He got cold right away. I had to take him back to the car. I turned on the heater and told him to shut it off when he got warm and walk back out to me. He got warmed up, shut off the car, and came back out He was no more than covered up when the honkers came in. We got our bird and went back to the car. The keys were still in the car and the door was locked!!!!!!!!!!

Old dad had to break the side window with the shovel to get in the car. My son was traumatized for two days.

So it is hunting with youngsters.

Oh, ya, goals. Just to get out there and have fun. No bird quotas. And, I have to try some of that Black Sambuca!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> But, geez, Porkchop, a two year old in the goose blind. What is she going to do when that gun goes off in her ear??


She won't be in my exterminator I have two right now and a third on the way. She will sit in one of those. Also she had been practicing with the yello foam ear plugs and the over the ear muffs. She also has been blowing on my flute calls and get a basic hurrock. She is facininated by the birds, I think the hearing proctection will be fine, she will be in a safe position. I think she will do just fine. I would not put my first born in harms way. Trust me I have been waiting for this upcoming moment for far too long to jeopordize it.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Sounds like you've got it covered, Porkchop. Good for you. That is neat to see.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

AS far as goals I want to get my son interested in hunting and I am planning on Mourning doves and having him lay in the decoys with me for ducks and geese. I just want this fall to be like the previous years where I get a lot of chances to be with good friends and family. That is what the fall is all about for me. When I was younger it was about the shooting and how many birds, but now that I am closing in on 30 I have a different outlook on hunting. I guess I just want this fall to be like the others, a lot of fun.....


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it's good to hear all the replys of you all wanting to get your kids out in the blind with you. got to start them early.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know Ryan, On that note, If there is anyone else that will be trying to take a kid during the early season or when the weather is still fairly decent, we should get a few of us together. I would like to hear from anyone near Fargo that will be taking a youngster out this season. I will be trying my 4 year old in a blind for the first time this fall I hope. If anyone wants to join up let me know. PM or e-mail me if interested.

Dan


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am hoping to get my nephew out more this fall.He had a blast last year!I also would like to improve on the short reed now that I have 2 new calls.Ryan,Was it one of the nodak boys that shot at you?I had that happen once and left immediately.I was to spooked and ticked off to keep on hunting with that bunch(not the nodak crew).Kluk,I have tried getting landowner friends hunting,they are way to busy in the fall.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Kluk,I have tried getting landowner friends hunting,they are way to busy in the fall.


We actually have had luck getting landowners out with us. What a better way to build the relationship right? So many like to hunt but don't take the time to do it. Just keep after them Mallard!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I guess another goal is to chew some guys *** that is hunting a major roost in the area we are hunting. But I guess sombody gets one every year from me.


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

My goals for the year would have to be to get out and do a lot more hunting, call in a flock by myself, do better than last year, and just have a real good time.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

deleated


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I look forward to every second that I can spend in the decoys with others who share the passion for waterfowling. I don't have as much time to hunt as I used which makes every hunt that much more meaningful.

A band or two would be nice too... :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Enjoy my last fall of free time. Take more shots with my camera than my gun. Hang out with my friends and family. Hunt with some more new guys and have as much fun as I can.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Jason,I cant promise bands,but I will find the birds when you get a chance to get out hunting.Hopefully I can find more flocks close to town so it isnt a big deal with the miss's.By the way,who is hunting the stinky geese (if you know what I mean) since Hustad isnt in Fargo?GG?GB3?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

mallard i can safely say that i have never been shot at in nodak. the one time we got shot at was when a group of guys set up there decoys on the upwind side of us and got ****** when we shot at geese over our spread. they thought that we shot their birds even though we were the ones that were calling and the birds were going to land in our spread. to make the story short, an arguement broke out across the swamp and they ended up sending a couple rounds of steel through the cattails at us.

the other time we got shot at was at the same pond during the second weekend of deer hunting a couple of years ago. dave k and i were out sitting in the duck boat when all of a sudden a slug went wizzing by and hit the water in our landing pocket. another slug went wizzing over our heads. i think that was the fastest we ever got the decoys picked up because we wanted to give that group of deer hunters a piece of our minds. when we asked them about it they just kind of sat there a laughed about it like it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've heard of people in sota shooting slugs over guys trying to set up to close to em on public land. They sound freaking scary when they wizz by.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Jewelry, jewelry, and more jewelry!!! 8)


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

this one is for duxnbux those are some of the worst pictures ive ever seen in my life a gun is no toy. didnt u ever learn that a gun should never be pointed at someone whether it be loaded or not. Those type of pictures give hunting a bad name.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

zx2dxz-

Ever thought he may have the camera on a tripod? I don't know if he did or not, but maybe you should check before you come out with all guns blazin'.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Man this is the second place you told the guy that. Instead of going out of your way to slam duxnbux why don't you shoot him a PM. :eyeroll:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

zx2dx2 - its called a camera with a timer on it. :roll:


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

My goals to get my girlfriend her first goose, to get a little better at my calling and to get my first band.


----------

